# Who whit me your a certified classical music zealot a true devote herer on TC



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i listen toi classical about 20 hours a day, irest no less than 5-6 hours (chronic insomnia not treated not meth head) sometime i dont sleep for days isshe.. but stay strong deprofundis and take advantage of insomnia to listen to more music, thee more thee better, exlore renaissance m& modernist deep end, regards and greetings im revisiting the sound and the fury album there fabuleous marbianus de orto and Pippelare, ockeghem, gombert,, here boyh (deprofundis) you have a full plate treat on positive side, your hardly sleep because anxiety anguish depression but you struggle to make the best of it, live your passion fully exploring classical, i feel like Oxford 10 books encyclopediaaa of early music not rain man (authiistic) i gather data, i praise the music , i enjoy it.

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am a compulsory listener to mostly opera. I usually stick in the ear bud when I get home from work and take it off reluctantly before going to bed. On the weekend it is most of the day I listen. All this on a mono ear bud because i have to do a lot of stuff and need one ear connected to the world. I don't know if that makes me a zealot or an addict, but I can hardly help it. And then I think how much music there is out there I have never heard and other music and opera I like a lot, yet I am still listening mostly to La Sonnambula now since 4 August or 30 days or so. Tonight I am into my third go at the Anna Moffo La Sonnambula. She makes a wonderful Amina. I need to get back to Wagner (Ring, Parsifal, Tristan, etc.). I need some Mahler, Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Rachmaninov symphonies, but can't pull myself away from the operas for very long.


----------

